# Viral Petechiae (x-posted in child health)



## LeaPea

My 4 yo daughter received her first dose of the MMR at the beginning of February. Two weeks later she got a fever of 102 and had a rash all over her torso. We were expecting the rash and fever after the MMR since a lot of our friends children had the same reaction.

A few days later she came down with a cold (runny nose and lots of coughing). I started noticing petechiae on her neck and face, but I assumed they came from her forceful cough. A few days later I started noticing the petechiae on her chest and back just randomly (a few here, a few there). I took her to the after hours doctor since I was concerned with ITP, the bleeding disorder that can be a result of the MMR or a virus. The doctor did blood work, and everything came back normal. They told me it could be the result of a virus, and to bring her back in if I noticed new petechiae.

Well, she is still getting them! She has been scratching a lot due to very dry skin, but I am not sure that is what is causing them. Anyone else have a child with random petechiae? We do have a follow up appointment next week.


----------



## bxmom2

Sorry your little one is feeling that way. I don't have much by of advice but I would report it to VAERS as an adverse reaction that she experienced with the MMR. All the best! VAERS.hhs.gov


----------



## JMalik

My 7 yo and 1 yo both got petechiae on the earlobe (just the one ear mind you) after severe fever/cough and I also assumed it was viral. I didn't see it anywhere else but I'm betting it was viral in your case too, don't worry! Am curious though (since I suspect it in my kids' cases), did your LO's bloodwork show low iron?

Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## novaseren

My daughter was diagnosed with ITP on her first birthday when her platelets plummeted as a reaction to a virus she had. We noticed petechiae all over and brought her in. She has been monitored by The Boston Children's Hospital now for a year and a half. She stopped reacting to viruses this way about 4 months after her diagnosis and is no longer considered to have ITP. However, she still gets petechiae occasionally on her neck and chest or places where things rub, like the backs of her legs when she's been in a carrier for a while. Her platelet count is still normal when this happens. Her hematologist told me that though its rare, some people just are sensitive this way. She isn't concerned. I would get her an appointment with a hematologist, though. Pediatricians are not always the most comfortable with these kinds of things, at least mine weren't.


----------

